# I.D. This Piranha



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

The best pic we have so far...

Notice the stripes on the top of the body and the red throat.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> The best pic we have so far...
> 
> Notice the stripes on the top of the body and the red throat.


I cant tell n e thing sir!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

He's got the body shape of an Altuvei, but he's got a red throat and tiger like stripes on the top of his back. In any case, he's amazing looking and I can't wait to see some better photos


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it's a SUPER UBER RARE TIGER PIRANHA, Easily worth 500 bucks an inch :rasp:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> He's got the body shape of an Altuvei, but he's got a red throat and tiger like stripes on the top of his back. In any case, he's amazing looking and I can't wait to see some better photos


Sounds badass sir-Cant wait to see some more pics myself!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Alright...here he is...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> Alright...here he is...


SSSSSWWWWWEEEETTTTT







Thanks for the pics Brandon


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

We think possibly Pristobrycon Gouldingi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> We think possibly Pristobrycon Gouldingi


I have not a clue sir!!!







Keep us all informed!!!(I'm sure you will n e how)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the first pic and your discription make him sound like a manny but the second pic f*cked up my theory


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, the gouldingi is similar to the manueli with the tiger stripes, but the manny is not found in Peru.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

there is an article done by that frank guy an your thoughts were right it is a Pristobrycon Gouldingi.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow Brandon, that should be an awesome fish for someone who is looking for something unique! What a beauty!









I'm really curious to see what he turns out to be. Either a Pygopristis, or a Pristobrycon.
~Taylor~


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

wow, great fish!


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice indeed. Is this the only one you have? Hmm... imagine a shoal.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't have any of them at the moment. I'll be bringing in as many as he's got in about 3-4 weeks. He wasn't sure what it was, so he sent me the pic to ID it for him, he thought it was Peru's version of the S. Brandti. I knew it wasn't that, and I'm thinking it's probably gouldingi. In any case...he's only got 2 at the moment around 5-6" and he's looking for about a 1/2 dozen more for me!


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw that fish from somewhere, but I can't remember.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> Alright...here he is...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a maculipinnis to me


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that is the best looking P i have ever seen, looks so sweet cant wait for the ID to be astablished on it...............


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmmmm..... It looks kinda like a sunfish/pumpkin seed to me. I've seen P's a lot more impressive looking, IMO.

Anyways I'm still going with Maculipinnis enen though they're commonly found in Venezuela.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Hmmmm..... It looks kinda like a sunfish/pumpkin seed to me. I've seen P's a lot more impressive looking, IMO.
> 
> Anyways I'm still going with Maculipinnis enen though they're commonly found in Venezuela.


Maculipinnis have deep maroon colored fins, so I don't believe that is what this fish is.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here Is S. Maculipinnis to compare.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygopristis denticulata. ID Complete.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Again Frank!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll post later, a preserved specimen of the same one shown here. If anyone visits OPEFE, the fish teeth are displayed there of Pygopristis denticulata web page.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Specimen photos:

Note the penticupid teeth, body shape and pattern.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

How rare are these???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CROSSHAIR223 Posted Today, 03:34 PM
> How rare are these???


Not rare, not usually imported because of their "looks".


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice ID Frank... and nice pics RA...







!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, hannibal had one this whole time and didnt know?


----------

